# setting up for veg



## dontknowmuch (Aug 25, 2011)

hi guys . what would be an ideal setup for veg 6-8 plants and keeping 2 mothers. I wanna use T5's and can create any sized area. Can I go smaller then 4x4 and 48,000 lumens and get good results


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 26, 2011)

It really all depends on how large you want them to get before you flower.  I do not keep moms, but take clones from clones.  I have a 2 x 4 vegging space that I have no trouble keeping 6 or so vegging plants in.  However, since I do a perpetual harvest, my vegging plants are generally in different stages of growth.  I wouldn't go below 3000 lumens per sq ft.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks hemp, I never even thought of just taking clones from clones...frikin brilliant! so just to make sure I know the math if you are 2x4 that would be 8sq ft so no less than 24,000 lumens ?

also to confirm I am thinking I need to go with 4 ft bulbs? 

Thank you


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL--I have a 4' 4 bulb T5 that puts out 20,000 lumens.  I have given some thought to adding another 4' 2 bulb fixture as I am actually underlit.  However, I am quite happy with my veggy growth under the current light.

There are many people who take clones from clones--I certainly was not the first to do this.  In years past, we were told that there strain degradation if you took clones from clones.  However, in actual practice I have not found this to be true.  I have had some strains that seemed to get better.  This could just me getting to know the needs of the strains better after several generations,though.

Are you going to have separate vegging and flowering spots?


----------



## Locked (Aug 26, 2011)

I also take clones from clones and flower out my moms and replace with fresh clones....and my 2x4 tent is 8 sqr feet and I have been running a 4 foot 4 bulb T5 setup and even though I am 4000 lumens under lit you wldnt know it from the tight growth I get in veg.  Jmo


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2011)

Me too, i could never keep my mom's small enough. Green mojo to you dkm.


----------



## load3dic3 (Aug 26, 2011)

hey Hemp Goddess, you should put some pics up of you grow setup. I am dying to know how and what it looks like.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Aug 26, 2011)

ok I will just go with the 4 lamper and see how that does..thanks.

Can I save a few bucks and find anything t5 related at local hardware( not sure if the regular utiliy/shop light fixtures are compatible?) or just spend the $138 on ebay?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 28, 2011)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> ok I will just go with the 4 lamper and see how that does..thanks.
> 
> Can I save a few bucks and find anything t5 related at local hardware( not sure if the regular utiliy/shop light fixtures are compatible?) or just spend the $138 on ebay?


I wouldn't go to the hardware store for them. All the ones that I have seen are not as efficient and/or don't come in the light spectrum that you need. Stick with the ones sold by the "grow shops" on ebay. That's better money spent in my opinion


----------



## Locked (Aug 28, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I wouldn't go to the hardware store for them. All the ones that I have seen are not as efficient and/or don't come in the light spectrum that you need. Stick with the ones sold by the "grow shops" on ebay. That's better money spent in my opinion



:yeahthat:

You need High Output T5's....ebay usually has a good deal on them. Just be sure to check the traders rating.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 1, 2011)

Good advice


----------



## Roddy (Oct 1, 2011)

I used to keep my veggie gals in the closet, it had (2) 2'x4' sections which would allow me to grow some nice big gals. However, with more patients came need for more room, I am now under (1) 4' 4 bulb T5, (1) 4' 6 bulb T5 and (1) 4' 8 bulb T5....and need another. This allows me to keep around 12 vegging gals of decent size while also giving room for the cloner and some small starts. The extra light would make it far easier and make for happier gals, but am doing fairly well now lol


----------

